# i want crabs



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i have a 20 gallon, 1 gourami, 5 blue tetras, 3 corys, and one african clawed frog, just wondering if anyone thinks a red clawed crab would be ok, would it eat my frog or fish, or does it just clean up the bottom? if its not ok, what kinda crab would be ok?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I've had success with fiddler crabs doing fine in my tanks... a lot of people have said they eat fish, but I haven't had a crab eat one of mine, however clawed frogs can eat fish as well as anything else they can stick in there mouths.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

the frog was an impulse, i dont even know how big they get? but i dont have any fish that are anywhere near small enough to get eaten by the frog, but crabs are a different story. they can tear a fish apart.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Clawed frogs get anywhere from 5-8 inches when full grown. Crabs are bad about snipping off the frogs legs "from what I have read" - I personally dont know though.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

there are two different frogs. african CLAWED frogs are aquatic frogs that grow to about 5-6 inches and can get rather nasty.










african DWARF frogs look almost identical to clawed frogs but MUCH smaller (1.5-2" max) and much less dangerous. i suggest you figure out which one you have first.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Not all ACF are albino - some are grayish too. Mine are grayish green - ACF will NOT have webbing on the front feet - the ADF's have webbed front feet. 

Im assuming he has an ACF since he specifically called it "clawed"


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i have heard way too many people confuse the names of these two frogs, so i wouldn't be too sure.


----------



## CMonroe (Dec 20, 2005)

Does your frog make noise at night? My daughter has one that is on the verge of being annoying. It sounds like an underwater cricket or something. Very strange, and somehow, it does it without moving any external part of is body. You know, like a toad will kind of inflate it's throat with air, then expell it to make the croaking, but this frog appears to be completely motionless. It's kind of cool, but I'm glad it isn't in my bedroom, the sound would drive me nuts. As it is, I can hear if from 20 feet away!

It only started doing it after she had it for a year, but in that year, it's almost tripled it's size.

CMonroe


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

RockabillyChick said:


> i have heard way too many people confuse the names of these two frogs, so i wouldn't be too sure.



yeah, you are right about that!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I have to admit, I took the title to this thread in a TOTALLY wrong way! t:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Reefneck said:


> I have to admit, I took the title to this thread in a TOTALLY wrong way! t:


HAHAHAHAHAHA 

i have to check the front feet, thanks for the tip, but the tank at the lfs sayed clawed, i didnt notice till i went back the next day, i was expecting dwarf. but since i know what to look for, ill let you all know.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

no, mine dont make any noises yet - but I have read that they will. Mine are only about 3 months old.




 CMonroe said:


> Does your frog make noise at night? My daughter has one that is on the verge of being annoying. It sounds like an underwater cricket or something. Very strange, and somehow, it does it without moving any external part of is body. You know, like a toad will kind of inflate it's throat with air, then expell it to make the croaking, but this frog appears to be completely motionless. It's kind of cool, but I'm glad it isn't in my bedroom, the sound would drive me nuts. As it is, I can hear if from 20 feet away!
> 
> It only started doing it after she had it for a year, but in that year, it's almost tripled it's size.
> 
> CMonroe


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

So Does Anyone Know About The Red Clawed Crab?? Small Little Dudes I Saw At Petsmart? They Had 2 Kinds, One That Was Small With Small Claws (red Clawed I Think) And On That Had One Huge Claw. (dont Remember)


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

http://wrongcrowd.com/staticpages/index.php?page=crab

this site seems to have some pretty good information. It states that they are usually okay with fish - I didnt see anything about froggies though


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

Reefneck said:


> I have to admit, I took the title to this thread in a TOTALLY wrong way! t:


lmao! I was thinking the same thing. :lol:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

^
lol, I thought along the same lines when I read it


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

> I want crabs


 
There's this girl named Lucy, lives down on.........:mrgreen: 


I've only heard from a friend who's friend who's brother knew LOL


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> There's this girl named Lucy, lives down on.........:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> I've only heard from a friend who's friend who's brother knew LOL


LMAO!! :lol:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

you are all total perverts, (thats why i feel at home, also why i named the thread) but i checked my frog, his little toes are webbed, so im glad the lfs was wrong on that one. i dont really want a 6 inch frog in my 20gal.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> you are all total perverts, (thats why i feel at home, also why i named the thread) but i checked my frog, his little toes are webbed, so im glad the lfs was wrong on that one. i dont really want a 6 inch frog in my 20gal.



thats good! I bought mine under the assumption that they were the dwarf species too and I have since found out they are not! and I have two! :roll: IM going to need a 20 gal tank for just frogs..


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> So Does Anyone Know About The Red Clawed Crab?? Small Little Dudes I Saw At Petsmart? They Had 2 Kinds, One That Was Small With Small Claws (red Clawed I Think) And On That Had One Huge Claw. (dont Remember)



I used to have four of these crabs for my tank. They generally are peaceful as they didn't attack any of the fish that swam by, although when they have food (i fed them shrimp pellets that sank to the bottom) they tend to get aggressive and put up their claws at any attackers. I don't know about ADF in the tank as well because I know they are both going to be on the bottom of the tank, but I would assume that they would be compatible.

They have a huge tendency to try and escape from the tank. If you have anything (i.e. plants, air tubing, etc) that would run from the bottom of the tank to the top of it, they will climb it and try to get out. I've must of found my crabs hundreds of times underneath my kitchen table and under the TV. Make sure you have a hood that covers the entire area of the tank if you try this. I've also found the crabs inside of my filter, so if you can't find them in the tank, just look in there.

As for their big claws... that defines who is male and who isn't. A male will have one large claw, while females will have two small claws. Hope this helps.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

OH boy, wouldnt that be a surprise to sit down to eat dinner and find a crab on your toe! LOL


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

while not letting them get out of your tank is good... red clawed crabs are not completely aquatic, they need to get out of the water... a tall plant put in the middle of the tank is a good way for them to get out of the water without them getting out.


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

arent these crabs slighty brackish because I find them in the local sound and bay.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

yes they are actually brackish, but can live (not flourish) in FW.

yea M & F have differing claw sizes.


----------

